# Surf rod



## jimj100 (Dec 1, 2012)

This is basically my second rod. First was a 10' lamiglas (I'll post pics one of these days). This one is a 12'6" 2 piece Batson 4-12oz SUR1508. I cut 3" off top and bottom to make it 12' even. The guides are Alps (Kenny at FTU in Katy turned me on to the them), and are nice because they did not need to be ground or filed. I used a lite blue metallic underwrap and red over wrap (that turned dark after epoxy, no CP on guide wraps). 

I put a St Johns on the foregrip, and a spider on the butt. The St johns is mostly Pac Bay, Gudebrod and ProWrap threads. When i did the spider, i had purchased a GREAT BARGAIN from Mudhole, 30 Madeira thread package 1100 yards, for $90. I'll try and include some WIP pics too. 

One lesson (among many) learned. I made the diamond in between the spiders too big. Shoulda wrapped out on the spider more and made the diamond smaller. That's why i had to put my end wraps where i did, so they wouldn't hit the diamond. if you put the end wrap over the diamond, it creates a huge bump in the end wrap. 

Thanks to everyone who comments and offers advice on the board. Billy40 posted some helpful stuff, including uploading pics to show me things on this board. Others chimed in as well. 
Jim


----------



## mark blabaum (Dec 6, 2007)

That St Johns Cross really pops, great job.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

very nice, 

your lines look good and straight finish looks good too.

surf rods are their own little demon, you get out of alignment and it really shows, you ave to spend extra time on the layout up front.


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

Beautiful rod, Jim. How long is the handle and what distance do you use from the middle of the real seat to the first guide? Please post a picture of the guide wrap. I am in the process of building a nine footer. Mine won't be as colorful as yours to be sure. I will probably go with a jackfish weave and maybe a tiger on the handle between the grips.


----------



## jimj100 (Dec 1, 2012)

ellisredfish said:


> Beautiful rod, Jim. How long is the handle and what distance do you use from the middle of the real seat to the first guide? Please post a picture of the guide wrap. I am in the process of building a nine footer. Mine won't be as colorful as yours to be sure. I will probably go with a jackfish weave and maybe a tiger on the handle between the grips.


Butt to mid reel seat is 33.5". Mid reel seat to first guide ring is 28.5". Here r guide wraps.


----------



## jaycook (Sep 13, 2007)

Nice job. Hard to believe it's the second one.


----------



## jimj100 (Dec 1, 2012)

jaycook said:


> Nice job. Hard to believe it's the second one.


Started with guide wraps on some old rods that needed new ones. Then half built a cheap cui blank with guides I already had. Then did a practice Maltese cross on on a dowel. Then a Maltese cross on the lami. Then a chevron on lami foregrip. Then the St. John's on batson. Then silver spider on batson. U can even see the difference in the last two. 
There r great resources for beginners including here with your input, and rodbuilding.org. Billy Vivona's book and also dale Clemens. If I had to figure it out on my own, I would be in trouble!


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Congrats on a great job! You nailed those cross-wraps. Nice shading on those spiders!


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

I have to agree with you, Jim. Those guides do look nice. Thanks.


----------

